# FR: après que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)



## geostan

My understanding is that _après que_, referrng to a time prior to that of the main verb should be used with a tense that indicates that. This would also apply to _une fois que_.

Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête commence.
Après qu'il était parti, la vraie fête commençait.
Après qu'il sera parti, la vraie fête commencera.
Après qu'il a été parti, la vraie fête a commencé.
Après qu'il fut parti, la vraie fete commença.

Is that not the way it works?

If the passé composé is possible in both clauses, then I suppose the present is as well.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. This thread is specifically about the tense following _après que_. If you are interested in the _mode_ after that conjunction, see the thread FR: après que + mode but please don't discuss it here.


----------



## itka

geostan said:


> This would also apply to _une fois que_.



_ Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête commence._
Cela est possible pour dire que chaque fois, c'est la même chose. Cette phrase n'est correcte que si on veut exprimer la répétition de ce fait (présent itératif

_ Après qu'il était parti, la vraie fête commençait._
Même explication (répétition), mais on parle du passé et non plus du présent. C'était une habitude dans le passé et cela ne se produit plus maintenant.

_ Après qu'il sera parti, la vraie fête commencera.  _(une fois dans le futur)
_Après qu'il a été parti, la vraie fête a commencé. _(une fois dans le passé)
_Après qu'il fut parti, la vraie fête commença. _ (une fois dans le passé : temps de la narration)


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Après qu'il a été parti…


Oui, c'est correct, mais il s'agit là d'un temps *surcomposé* qui est un peu « lourd »… Il serait donc préférable d'écrire : _Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête a commencé._


----------



## L'Inconnu

''Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête commence.''

La phrase ci-dessus dépasse la portée de ma grammaire. Est-elle  pratiquement l'équivalente de la prochaine? Est-elle utilisée souvent?

''Après qu'il était parti, la vraie fête commençait.''

Je comprends que la phrase ci-dessus décrit les activitées habituelles.  En fait, c'est la construction donné par ma grammaire. Mais quel style  est utilisé plus souvent?

''Après qu'il a été parti, la vraie fête a commencé.''

La phrase ci-dessus dépasse la portée de ma grammaire. Est-elle  pratiquement l'équivalente de la prochaine? Est-elle utilisée souvent?

''Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête a commencé.''


----------



## jann

L'Inconnu said:


> ''Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête commence.''
> 
> La phrase ci-dessus dépasse la portée de ma grammaire. Est-elle  pratiquement l'équivalente de la prochaine? Est-elle utilisée souvent?
> 
> ''Après qu'il était parti, la vraie fête commençait.''


No, they're not equivalent, because they differ temporally.  

_Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête commence_ = "After his departure (after he leaves), the party really gets started."  You could be talking about the way things always go with parties that this person attends, or you could be using the present tense (informally) to talk about how things will happen at an upcoming party.

_Après qu'il était parti, la vraie fête commençait _= After his departure (after he left/would leave), the party would really get started.  Or "It was always after he left that the party would really get started," the idea being "It used to be that the things would really heat up after he left."  You're talking about the way things were at past parties, with some implication that such parties no longer occur, or that things now happen differently at these parties, or that he no longer attends, etc.

Which is more common?  Well it all depends on which meaning you need!  But I think the most natural solution in this particular example would be to nominalize the first clause and avoid the problem entirely:  _Après son départ_...



> ''Après qu'il a été parti, la vraie fête a commencé.''
> 
> La phrase ci-dessus dépasse la portée de ma grammaire. Est-elle  pratiquement l'équivalente de la prochaine? Est-elle utilisée souvent?
> 
> ''Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête a commencé.''


Yes, those two sentences mean the same thing, as MC indicated in his post #3 above.  The first one is in the passé surcomposé -- a tense which, as MC said, is not often used.  Except perhaps in very specific situations, it sounds rather awkward/heavy.  For more information, please see the discussions that itka indicated... or this old thread from the French Only forum.

So in the end, to get back to Geostan's original question, it seems that _après que_, when referring to a time prior to that of the main verb, does not absolutely require a tense that indicates the anteriority?


----------



## Maître Capello

jann said:


> _Après qu'il est parti, la vraie fête commence_ […]  You could be talking about the way things always go with parties that this person attends, or you could be using the present tense (informally) to talk about how things will happen at an upcoming party.


As a matter of fact, the only possible meaning of that sentence is your first suggestion about a habitual situation. We would never use it to describe an upcoming party, even colloquially. By the way, note that the sentence doesn't sound very natural indeed, even for a habit. We would rather use _quand_ or, better, use a noun phrase as you suggested: _après son départ_.


> So in the end, to get back to Geostan's original question, it seems that _après que_, when referring to a time prior to that of the main verb, does not absolutely require a tense that indicates the anteriority?


I would say that, no, it is not “absolutely” required, but it is better to indicate it, except when the main clause is in the passé composé or any other compound tenses.


----------



## binhle410

I am confused.

In here
http://french.stackexchange.com/questions/8503/quand-utiliser-un-passé-surcomposé-plutot-quun-plus-que-parfait
the answer is that plus-que-parfait is equivalent to passé surcomposé but is used more frequently in writing.

However here
après que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)

another native suggest that plus-que-parfait has a completely different usage from passé surcomposé.

I have always thought what plus-que-parfait is the equivalent of Past Perfect in English.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Both passé composé and passé surcomposé are used for facts whereas both imparfait and plus-que-parfait are used for habits:

There is the same difference between imparfait and passé composé than between plus-que parfait and passé surcomposé.

Après qu'il a eu fini ses devoirs il est allé jouer: that's a fact, it happened once, on a day.
Après qu'il avait fini ses devoirs il allait jouer: that was a habit, he used to...


----------



## binhle410

but in this case, it also only happens 1 time but plus-que-parfait was used in place of passe surcompose ?
please help.

_Nous voulions te parler parce que nous ne t'avions pas vu hier.
   We wanted to talk to you because we didn't see you yesterday

http://french.about.com/od/grammar/a/pastperfect.htm

_


----------



## Maître Capello

The difference is that in your last example, there isn't any _après que_…  There is therefore no explicit temporal relationship between the subordinate clause and the main clause.


----------



## binhle410

What I am trying to say is that the use of 
*plus-que-parfait* has nothing to do with past habit, correct ?

Can you guys please point me to a reference page stating that plus-que-parfait is used for habits ?


----------



## Maître Capello

The plus-que-parfait is not always used for habits, but when used in an _après que_ clause and the main verb is in the imparfait, it can only be a habit.

_Il *avait fini* ses devoirs et il *jouait*._ → single event
_Après qu'il *avait fini* ses devoirs, il *jouait*._ → habit (It would however be a bit more natural to say _quand_ or _lorsque_ instead of _après que_.)


----------



## binhle410

Then, what about this,

_Après qu'il *avait fini* ses devoirs, il *a jou*_*é.

*Is there any reason why this combination is impossible ?

Merci bcp bcp d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

I don't know if there is really a reason… We just don't say that.


----------



## V_b

Bonjour, je viens de lire beaucoup d'explications à propos de la distinction entre le passé surcomposé et le plus-que-parfait et il me semble que la distinction est important seulement quand on utilise "après que". Je pense que si on veut parler d'une action qui a terminé avant d'une autre action dans le passé (e.g. "After he had eaten, he left"), il faut utiliser une expression comme "après que" + l'infinitif. Par ex. "Après avoir manger, il est parti" (au lieu de l'option plus formelle et littéraire comme : "Après qu'il a eu mangé, il est parti" (le passé surcomposé). Je suis d'accord avec vous que normalement on utilise le plus que parfait pour exprimer une chose qui s'est passée avant une autre chose, mais l'exception semble être après "après que". 

J'espère que cela vous aide !


----------



## janpol

Nous voulions te parler parce que nous ne t'avions pas vu hier. (Binhle)

Je réserverais "hier" pour une phrase au présent :
Nous voulons te parler parce que nous ne t'avons pas vu hier.
Au passé, je dirais :
Nous voulions te parler parce que nous ne t'avions pas vu la veille.


----------



## ovaltine888

I encountered a question as follows, asking me to fill in the blank in French according to the English.

Je prends mon petit-déjeuner après que tu ________.  (I have my breakfast after you get up. )

My answer is_ t'es levé_
The key is _te lèves_

Is my answer acceptable?


----------



## OLN

Il faut respecter la concordance des temps.
On décrit à priori une habitude  :_ Je... tous les matins/habituellement après que tu te lèves. _Je suppose qu'on veut dire_ J'attends que tu sois levé pour prendre mon..._
Si on décrit une scène au passé, on dit :  _J'ai pris mon petit-déjeuner après que tu t'es levé._ (I had my breakfast after you *got *up)


----------



## Bezoard

Cela dit, je trouve quand même la réponse "après que tu t'es levé" acceptable.


----------



## OLN

Oui, j'ai hésité parce que la phrase ne me semble pas naturelle (_une fois que tu es levé_ ?), mais comme il n'y a qu'une réponse possible, j'ai essayé de l'expliquer. Quel sens a pour toi la phrase à traduire ?

Ovaltine888, quelle est la leçon sur laquelle porte cet exercice et quelle explication donne-t-on ?


----------



## Bezoard

Si je devais marquer une différence, je dirais que "après que tu t'es levé" n'implique pas pour moi la même sorte d'enchaînement immédiat d'événements que "après que tu te lèves".


----------



## ovaltine888

OLN said:


> Ovaltine888, quelle est la leçon sur laquelle porte cet exercice et quelle explication donne-t-on ?


It is an online grammar course on the topic of "Après que + L'Indicatif = After + verb".

It also mentioned that the verb after "apres que" can be either Présent indicatif or Passé composé.

But in its examples sentences, only Présent indicatif is used after "apres que."

I think in the sentence I posted, it is supposed to imply a "habit", and thus Présent indicatif is better.


----------



## jekoh

Le plus naturel serait _après que tu te sois levé._


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que ce serait une faute de grammaire, l'indicatif étant requis après _après que_, cf. FR: après que + mode.

Pour en revenir à la question du *temps* du verbe, le passé composé me semble ici préférable au présent, pour bien marquer la séquence temporelle, mais c'est seulement une préférence personnelle ; le présent est certainement aussi possible.

En résumé :
_après que tu te *sois levé*_ 
_après que tu t'*es levé*_ 
_après que tu te *lèves*_


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Sauf que ce serait une faute de grammaire, l'indicatif étant requis après _après que_, cf. FR: après que + mode.


Il apparait plutôt dans cette discussion que pour beaucoup ce n'est pas une « faute ».


----------



## itka

> Il apparait plutôt dans cette discussion que pour beaucoup ce n'est pas une « faute ».


Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'en est une pour les grammaires ! Et en tous cas, ce n'est pas à conseiller à des étudiants étrangers.


----------



## Locape

Je dois avouer que je fais cette erreur très souvent ! C'est d'ailleurs assez étonnant qu'on se trompe en choisissant le subjonctif au lieu de l'indicatif, on imaginerait plutôt l'inverse. J'ai dû prendre de mauvaises habitudes !


----------

